# New mod to my 2012 420 Rancher... :D



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

See if you guys can guess what it is...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Snork, or tires and wheels is my guess


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Are those different rims?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

painted the back rims black


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

No no and no lol. 

They only made white ranchers in 09. I installed all new white oem plastics. It used to be red lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o gotcha, well you didnt show us a before and after pic....you think i was gonna search and search to find your old look through this site.......umm no unless you would have put a prize on the end your your original post lol....then i woulda told ya the difference quicker then stink on poo


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> o gotcha, well you didnt show us a before and after pic....you think i was gonna search and search to find your old look through this site.......umm no unless you would have put a prize on the end your your original post lol....then i woulda told ya the difference quicker then stink on poo


look at my avatar... :bigok:


----------

